# Biggest kings from pier/boat



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

I was just wondering what all you kingfishermans biggest king weighed?? Ill start it off with my biggest that i caught from the apache pier. 

37lb 8oz 53 1/2" long


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

began kingfishing this year...... one 18# king from the pier


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

My one and only is 15lb from Cherry Grove Pier


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Started this summer and got 2 around 10 lbs.


----------

